# parts list



## Denley (Apr 8, 2019)

i'm looking for a parts list for a model YT1332 snowblower. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

https://www.yamaha-motor.ca/our_company/parts_catalogue.php


----------

